# Need to buy specialty meats in baja Norte Mexico: ideas???



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

Need to buy beef heart, kidneys, liver, any organ meat possible from cow, pork, chicken, cornish hens, quail, turkey etc. I'm mainly looking at this time for some organ meat for my kiten as she is raw fed. Any ideas in roarito where to go and find these products? Please let me know if you have seen any and have any suggestions! Thanks all! I also ned a cheap source of calcium-bone meal or egg shell and taurine suppliments. 

Thanks! 

Kat:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Talk to the nearest butcher.
Pulverize egg shells and mollusk shells.
Otherwise; just open a can of sardines every day and put it on the floor.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FYI, there are 2 states in Baja, Baja California being one and Baja California Sur being the other, no such place named Baja California Norte.........


----------

